
Show HN: Quod – crowdsourced misinformation database - newman8r
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.quod.us" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.quod.us</a>
======
newman8r
This project is still in the experimental phase but the ultimate goal is to
provide an open database of misinformation for researchers and developers to
work with.

Anyone can submit misinformation when they come upon it online. The site also
allows reporting of misleading headlines, fake news, logical fallacies and
more.

